# Contrat en année incomplète



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 

J'aimerai de l'aide car je suis un peu voir pas mal dans le flou, 
Je viens de commencer un contrat sur 36 semaines, la maman a 11 semaines de congés, jusqu'ici tout va bien, j'avais fait mes calculs sauf que je viens de m'apercevoir que nous avions 3 semaines identiques à partir de juin 2023 comment dois-je procéder,  j'ai lu que je devais d'abord faire le contrat du 12 /09 au 31 mai en déduisant les semaines d'absences et au 1 er juin refaire le contrat pour un an et ainsi de suite jusqu'au 3 ans de l'enfant? Est ce bien cela?  Pouvez-vous me renseigner. Je vous remercie


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, Et bab non. qui vous a dit ça?


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

Vous faites vos calculs Avec 36 semaines de travail et 16 semaines d'absence de l'enfant.

36 semaines*heures par semaine/12*taux horaire en brut


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
Pour calculer votre mensualisation, vous prenez un calendrier, et vous comptez le nombre de semaines où vous allez avoir l'enfant en accueil.
Le contrat débute en septembre 2022, vous comptez les semaines jusqu' Aout 2023.


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Apparemment je n'ai pas le droit de les citer. Pouvez-vous vous m'aider? S'il vous plaît  je vous remercie


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Lijana oui c'est bien ce que je fais d'habitude, j'ai tous les calculs en ma possesion mais je me suis laissée guider et apparemment ce n'était pas le bon choix...


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

lissage sur 52 semaines=1 an
du 12 septembre 2022 au 10 septembre 2023=52 semaines

Et puis le contrat continue comme cela jusqu'à la fin du contrat, sauf s'il y un avenant au contrat donc à ce moment là il faut faire une régularisation et refaire le lissage


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Booboo , oui d'accord en ce qui concerne mes semaines d'absences,  jusqu'au 31 mai elles sont sans soldes pour ce contrat?


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

donc vous avez bien fait.  et en AI il n'ya pas de semaines sans solde. Il y a des semaines d'absence de l'enfant ou de l'assmat


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

pour le CP vous allez les calculer le 31 mai, vos jours acquis et vous allez vous les faire payer , normalement en une fois le mois de juin ou ce que vous avez marqué sur le contrat


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Ben le principe du salaire c'est de rémunérer les semaines de travail non ?


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Si vous parlez des congés payés, en année incomplète, ils ne sont pas inclus dans la mensualisation.
Il faudra faire le point  au 31 Mai.


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Okay, et si nous avons des semaines d'absences en commun cette années mais qu'elles risquent de changer  l'année  suivante comment je procede ?


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Toute modification doit être faite à la suite de la présentation d'un avenant.


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Booboo, c'est là  que je ne comprends pas  enfin si je crois en faite, ... je suis désolée  c'est très embrouillée  dans ma tête du coup!


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

est ce que c'est un contrat pendant le temps scolaire?


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

si c'est le cas le contrat ne va pas changer, tous les ans il y a 36 semaines scolaires.  

Si c'est juste que les parents veulent 36 semaines à l'année et ne savent pas les quelles, la il va vous falloir bien blinder le contrat


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Oui, la maman a une semaine à la Toussaint, les deux de Noël,  une en fevrier, une en avril et 6 l'été


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

il reste 41 semaines
vous avez vos 5 semaines de congés comprises dans les 11 semaines des parents .?


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

À quelle moment vous prenez vos congés avec les autres employeurs?


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Non, c'est la que je coince,  je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'avais pas inclus mes vacances... j'ai une semaine à Noël  identique ,une en février et les dernières d'août


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Si tu acceptes un contrat en AI il faut alors prendre un calendrier d'un an de date à date sur lequel tu stabilottes toutes les semaines d'absences de l'enfant prévues, toutes donc 
- celles à la demande des Parents 
- et celles à ta demande qu'elles soient tes 5 semaines de Congés prévues avec tous tes contrats ou d'autres semaines que tu souhaitent, peu importe. 
Ce qui implique de connaitre les dates exactes de toutes ces semaines.
De là il va rester toutes les semaines d'accueil prévu de l'enfant, là où tu seras dispo pour que l'enfant vienne.

La mensu payées chaque mois ne va te regler QUE les semaines de présences prévues, il n'y a donc absolument rien à retirer ensuite quand tu es en congés puisque ça déjà été retiré pour établir la mensu de base ce qui est toujours le cas d'une AI.
Au 31 mai on calcul combien de jours de CP ces PE devront ajouter à ton salaire pour te regler tes CP.
Très important de les avertir qu'ils auront une fois l'an en plus de ton salaire de base les CP à te regler (ils peuvent mettre de côté environ 10% de ton salaire chaque mois pour ne pas être en difficulté à ce moment là, mais il conviendra de faire le calcul plus précisément car c'est souvent un peu plus que 10%), on en reparlera plus tard...

Là tu dis que vous êtes partis sur un contrat AI sur 36 semaines de présence car la Maman a 11 semaines off où elle compte garder son enfant: 
52 - 11 = 41semaines, si vous avez compté 36 semaines de présence c'est que vous êtes partis du principe que tes 5 semaines de congés tous contrats confondus seraient forcément pas en même temps que les 11 semaines de la Maman, avec donc 16 semaines d'absences de l'enfant en tout, n'est ce pas?

Si aujourd'hui, en connaissant avec certitude tes dates de congés ainsi que celles des PE tu constate déjà que ça ne sera pas 16 semaines d'absences mais tes 5 semaines + 8 semaines de la Maman (puisque 3 en commun) c'est donc une AI sur 39 semaines prévues et non 36. 
Vous vous êtes trompées en calculant dès le départ, autant recalculer correctement avant la fin de ce mois, établir un Avenant qui mentionne clairement les dates des 5 semaines de l'AM plus les dates des 8 semaines de la Maman ce qui évitera une grosse régule à terme et des litiges.


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Lijana, il me reste 2 semaines à poser jusqu'en mai 2023


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

il faut vraiment prendre un calendrier et voir combien des semaines vous allez travailler pour ces PE. Le reste de semaines sont des semaines d'absence et vos semaines de congés sont dedans


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

pour ce contrat la ces deux semaines sont des semaines d'absence tout simplement


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

C'est exactement ce que je pensais merci beaucoup,  je vais faire cela et je refaire les calculs merci de vos conseils


----------



## assmatzam (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors vous prenez un calendrier qui va du Lundi 12 septembre 2022 au dimanche 10 septembre 2023
Vous déduisez vos 5 semaines de congés 
Ensuite vous retirez les semaines d'absences des parents 

Les semaines restantes vous serviront de base de calcul pour déterminer votre mensualisation

Si l'année suivante il y a changement vous recalculer de la meme manière et il y aura un avenant au contrat avec re calcul de la mensualsiation à la hausse ou à la baisse en fonction du nombre de semaines


----------



## assmatzam (21 Septembre 2022)

Vous dites que la maman va prendre 

1 semaine à la Toussaint 
2 semaines à Noël  
1 en février
1 en avril 
6 semaines l'été

Et vous 
1 en Février (communes ou pas ?)
1 à Noël commune à l'employeur
3 semaines en Aout ( combien en commun?)

Sur les 11 semaines d'absence s de l'enfant vous déduisez en plus les vôtres qui ne sont pas en commun 
Ca peut etre 2 comme 3 il faut avoir les dates exactes


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Merci griselda et vous autres vous avez ensoleillée journée


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

De rien.

Autre chose: attention avec les contrats en AI, ils faut bien les border car ils sont sources de litige sinon.
Les dates des semaines off, si on souhaitent les déduire pour établir la mensu alors elles doivent être précisées au calendrier car lors de ces fameuses 11 (ou 8!) semaines off à la demande de la Maman, tu dois pouvoir completer ton salaire en faisant un contrat avec une autre famille si tu le désire. Sauf que pour t'engager fermement avec une autre famille il est indispensable de connaitre tes dates de semaines laissées vacantes par celle ci.
Autres points, il n'est pas rare qu'un PE finallement ait besoin de l'AM durant les semaines non prévues. Expliques bien qu'alors ils devront en faire la demande par écrit et que si tu leur reserve la place avec une réponse écrite ils seront alors obligés de te payer en HC. Que ces semaines en HC pourront leur être refusée car il faut ton accord (tu pourrais avoir justement prévu d'être en off avec tes autres contrats aussi, ou bien avoir pris un contrat qui complète, ou pas envie).

Encore autre chose: cette famille dit qu'elle a 11 semaines/an de congés mais comment fera t elle quand toi tu seras en congés si ce n'est pas en même temps? Elle a en fait 16 semaines et non 11?

Vraiment l'AI...


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam

Noël 1 commune
Février différentes 
Août 2 semaines communes


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Griselda, 

Oui, c'est un vrai casse tête, et ce n'est pas facile à expliquer en plus... 
Pour leur 16 semaines ils les prennent ensemble sauf si nous avons des semaines d'absences  différentes, ils s'arrangeront


----------



## patchoune (21 Septembre 2022)

ce n'est pas très clair, je ne sais pas comment vous trouvez 36 semaines. si c'est les semaines d'école c'est ok mais vous dites que la maman a 11 semaines de congés et vous cinq dont trois en même temps que les parents donc  vous devriez déduire 13 semaines sur 52 soit contrat 39 semaines.
En tout cas vous faites un contrat selon le nb de semaines de garde, au 31 mai faire le point sur ls congés payés acquis à se faire payer sur juin en plus du salaire.
Et vos semaines d'absence ne sont pas sans solde jusqu'à fin mai, en année incomplète vous êtes payées selon le nombre de semaine de garde. vous devez vraiment faire le point avec les parents sur leur congés et les votres, et vérifier le nb de semaines du contrat


----------



## Lau28 (21 Septembre 2022)

Oui, c'est bien cela 39 semaines maintenant du coup


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Donc vous expliquez à la maman qu'il y a une erreur sur le contrat et que le nombre de semaines sera de l'ordre de 39 semaines et non 36 semaines 

La mensualisation doit être recalculer au plus vite


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

52 semaines- 5 semaines AM - 8 semaines sup du parent = 39 semaines


----------



## Lau28 (22 Septembre 2022)

J'ai bien modifié avec calendrier à l'appuie. Je vous remercie toutes et je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## Lau28 (22 Septembre 2022)

Question de la maman ce matin qui m'a demandé réflexion... est ce qu'au 1er juin 2023, elle me paie les congés acquis de septembre 2022 à mai 2023 ?


----------



## Lau28 (22 Septembre 2022)

Nous avons prévu  au contrat de les payer au fur et a mesure de la prise mais pour la première année j'ai un doute


----------

